# Brushes : de l'ipad au mac



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à vous, voici ma question : j'aimerais savoir comment je dois m'y prendre pour transférer mes fichiers Brushes (l'appli pour peindre sur l'ipad) de l'ipad au mac. Je m'entends : il semblerait qu'on puisse lire sur le mac la construction, point par point, de chaque peinture (comme on peut le faire sur l'ipad). Mais je ne parviens pas à lire les fichiers. Une idée ? Merci à vous !


----------

